# MTB stuff that makes you happy



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

No more grumpy get off my lawn threads ....

Bikes are getting better faster than I'm getting older! (skiis too.)
I'm working less and riding more.
My wife is still kicking my ass and pushing me to stay in shape.

What you got grumpy old farts? Something must make you happy.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just being out there in nowhere...


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

No explanation needed


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

Waking up, breathing, and Not crashing!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Just being out there in nowhere...


That looks exactly like the lower section of a ride I did a few years ago at Glen Finglas. Was a killer! Close to the hight of a Munro with scary steep descents. Excellent :0)

One of the things that makes me happy is a totally dialled bike that feels as natural as walking. A rare and wonderful thing.


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Anticipation - checking the tires air pressure, filling the water bottles, clipping the chin strap...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

soulshaker said:


> Anticipation - checking the tires air pressure, filling the water bottles, clipping the chin strap...


Oh no, I hate that! Get me moving.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Minitrail nailed it, solitude! Also finding that single track run that just clicks leaving you with that feeling of satisfaction.....Oh followed by a great burger and beer.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

MiniTrail said:


> solitude
> /thread


This. A lack of it has accelerated our plans for moving out of Utah.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

My New (Finally Affordable) Shimano Deore XT M8000 1 X 11 drive train !
I thought my SLX level system was great Until I shifted this for the first time.

Deraileur $110 with the external user adjustable clutch,,thank you Shimano 
11 - 42 tooth cassette $130
XT Shifter (Really great Indexing) $65
A real slippery,slick, smoothed, lighter shimano chain, forget the model, $35 (Some cutomer loyalty LBS discounts in those prices)
Race Face Narrow wide 32T up front, $60 No chain keeper/guard and I never drop my chain, Ever !








BTW I removed my Lizard skin for half my ride,,, not a sound 

At's about $400 also I'm told by those who have ridden both that this $400 system shifts exactly like the over priced Sram stuff with the $350 cassette,
$350 Deraileur. You guys do know that Roots n Rocks hunt these things hanging off by the tire Right ? No thanks.


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Most of my rides are solo affairs


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Working on anyone's bike in my home shop! Keeps me sane!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

When being hungry, thirsty, tired and sore comes from a MTB ride instead of work.

When my wife or kids enjoy a ride.

Being of an age where biking started with Typhoons and Sting-Rays and is still going strong with modern MTBs.

Having a friend with the ultimate bike accessory - a mini excavator.

Tonight's kick off of our IMBA Chapter fundraising beer - Capital Brewery's CORP Happy Trail Ale.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Mostly I enjoy the Wimins mountain bikers.
Although... I wish I could get them to be less fearing of Grizzlies.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Riding a trail that I helped make 1,3 5, or more than 10 years ago. And it still being in good shape. Having someone else ride that same trail and loving it. Taking a breather on the same trail and trimming a branch, kicking out a loose rock or trimming an overgrown branch. And riding it in both directions. 
Getting ready to ride at my local and showing someone all the great trails. The most awesome post ride cold IPA. And BBQ.


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

Solo....way the hell out there in the Cascade Mountains.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

I like smelling bike lube.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

csgaraglino said:


> Working on anyone's bike in my home shop! Keeps me sane!


Nice shop! I would like to be your neighbor.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

So many things I love about mountain biking.
Riding great trails and we have a lot of them here.
Great friends to ride with.
Being outside.
Adrenaline.
Great bike working well.
Great beer afterwards.
Healthy enough to enjoy the above.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

A good FS makes me happy since I can't get away from riding rocks and roots. 
Just going out and sweating off a couple lbs. without breaking anything makes me very happy. 
Mud, blood and beer work at times. 
Getting passed on my road bike by a much younger rider then overtaking them makes me really happy.
Not being the last one up the hill is a great feeling at my age.
Oh, hell, I'm just generally happy!


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Truckee bike park, Tahoe


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

The sound and feel of my tires on different types of dirt.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Waiting for all the 30-somethings at the top of the long climb.

_Matt


----------



## Centex (Sep 24, 2015)

MegaMustang said:


> Waiting for all the 30-somethings at the top of the long climb.
> 
> _Matt


I wish I was there... mine is more not getting dropped too bad by the young guys...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

The only time I usually wait for someone is when they are on a "Fat" bike. Otherwise, I'm happy no one really has to wait for me because, while I often finish last, I don't finish more then a few seconds behind the main pack and, miracle of miracles, some times I don't even finish last!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

csgaraglino said:


> Working on anyone's bike in my home shop! Keeps me sane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never go into the house.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Being able to ride different types of terrain any time I want because I'm retired. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

What's holding those bikes to the wall? I've been thinking about going vertical with my fleet. I've found some units that mount to the wall and some homemade wooden structures with hanging hooks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

blkangel said:


> I would never go into the house.


No kidding, I'll be in, in a minute sweetie. Yeah right. 

Sweet setup csgaraglino.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> What's holding those bikes to the wall? I've been thinking about going vertical with my fleet.


I've just started a thread on the subject in General. LINK

I've ordered hangers from Chain Reaction. They are very cheap but the postage weight means you'll probably find better options locally.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

- Discovering new trails.
- Cleaning a trail section that I used to have a problem with
- Setting a climbing PR
- Fixing a bike problem
- Guiding lost strangers who are enthusiastic about the trails I show them
- Riding with my wife once a week


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

borabora said:


> - Discovering new trails.
> - Cleaning a trail section that I used to have a problem with
> - Setting a climbing PR
> - Fixing a bike problem
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Getting excited about a Mtb trip. Headed to Tahoe/Downieville/Santa Cruz in a couple weeks, already poring over the maps and internet sites.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

mtn biking makes me happy, but nothing makes me happier then snowboarding 15" of fresh light powder


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

powdertrax said:


> mtn biking makes me happy, but nothing makes me happier then snowboarding 15" of fresh light powder


I could think of a few things. And I'm an avid skier for 44 years.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

powdertrax said:


> mtn biking makes me happy, but nothing makes me happier then( snowboarding 15") fatbiking in 6" of fresh light powder


Fixed it.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

one time i was riding my janky old bike. i was hanging with a bunch of 20 year olds. we were just grinding up a big gentle climb. those guys were laughing and have a good time. i was focusing on breathing.

one kid kept saying things like, "heck..we cant drop the old guy"..old guy this, old guy that.. finally, i had enough..i yelled ahead.."easy with all the old guy talk! i bet i'm the only one here that my momma didnt buy me my bike! punks!"

pure silence..then they laughed and joked how i slammed that one guy.. they then did drop me like an old guy..at the tight switchbacks. suck..

i love how i can afford **** now..but like they say. "youth is wasted on the young".


----------

